# newbie with box joints



## startingfromscratch (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm looking to start making some small boxes with box joints.

Is there a consensus on whether most people use table saw and jig or router and jig? Easiest to get started on?

Thanks


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've used both. I find the TS is easiest to set up and use.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

TS & use a sac board to reduce the tearout


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

TS jig is the fastest by far, probably easier to get started on too. If you're building multiple jigs for different sized joints, mark your jig with which chipper and shims you're using from your dado stack so future setups will be less take less time.


----------



## Rugman01 (Jun 19, 2014)

I have the incra box joint jig and it works great on either.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

I use an Incra on a router table. I have a nicer one now but I started with the 100 dollar plastic jig and love it. The other options mentioned will do box joints faster and easier, but the incra opens up several types of dovetails. including cornerpost.


----------



## intjonmiller (May 30, 2013)

Doing them on the router can be nearly as fast as using a dado stack in a table saw IF you have a router lift that is adjustable from the top of the table. As you are startingfromscratch that seems unlikely. The ability to just turn a wheel to move the blade up & down makes it much easier. I started on the router because a straight router bit is MUCH cheaper than a dado stack.


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

> I have the incra box joint jig and it works great on either.
> 
> - Rugman01


I use this also but on TS only, I paired it with a 1/4" flat bottom blade from Infinity and it works great.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Also depends on what size projects you are working on.

If you are making small boxes, for example, Infinity has a box joint cutter that will do 1"+ blade pass in one go if you have a router. With some good router travel, you could do much larger joints with an additional adjustment\pass.

I use an Incra Ultra Jig on a router table.


----------

